# Weekly competition 2008-19



## AvGalen (May 7, 2008)

Another ugly and fast post for starting the competition. My crazy workhours are done, now I need to start getting some sleep. This weeks competition opens now, last weeks competition remains open a couple more days

2x2x2
1. R D' B2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 F' R2 D L2 U' F2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B' D B2 L D F
2. R' U R D2 R U' B2 R' U L' F D2 F U' R' D F' U' R' D2 B' L2 U2 F2 R'
3. D2 F R2 D' B D2 B2 R' B' U2 L2 B2 L' B' L' D' F' U F U B2 L2 D' L U'
4. D B D' L F2 L2 U' F R' D L2 U R2 B' D R F2 U2 B2 D' R U2 F2 L2 U'
5. D R' D2 F2 L U F D2 B R2 F' R2 D' L2 B' D' F2 D2 B' U' L2 D' B2 R' B2

3x3x3
1. L' D2 B' L R2 B2 R2 F L' F' D U' R D' F' D2 R2 U' F2 R' D' B' F' L' R2
2. F' R2 B2 F2 D R' B F' R2 U2 F' D2 U2 B' F2 U2 F L' R B' F2 D' U L' R'
3. L2 R2 B' U' R2 D' L2 R' D' U B F U2 B D' L' B2 D2 U2 L' F' L2 R B' F
4. B R' B' F L' D2 U L' R2 B' F' D' U2 F' D2 U' F' U2 B D' U' B' R' D' U
5. F2 D2 U2 F R2 F R B D U2 L D U2 L R B F L' U' R' D2 U' L' D2 U'

4x4x4
1. f' u2 B2 F' r F2 R' B L r' R' u U' B' f F' L2 R D U2 f' r' B F2 u f F2 L2 u2 R' f' R' B r' B2 f F' U' r2 u'
2. f L U' L' r2 R' f2 R' u F r' D2 L' r R U f' F' L D U f' U2 r' R2 D' u' B U B' f' u L D2 F' u2 U' r2 f F2
3. R U L r' R' B' F2 D' U2 F2 L r R B U' B2 F' D f' u B' u2 L r B2 U f2 F L2 r R' D2 u B r' u' B F r' U'
4. B2 F D2 u' U' F r' D' u U r' R' f L2 r' B' F L R2 B' f' F' L2 r2 R D' u2 U' r' R u U2 L2 r' B f L' F2 R D2
5. L' u L' r u2 U' r2 F2 D' B' f2 F D' R' D B2 R2 U F2 L' R' B F u f2 L2 r R' f' L2 r R' B' f F U2 f2 u2 L R

5x5x5
1. f2 r2 d' b2 L r2 d2 L2 r b2 L b' f2 L2 f2 d2 U2 b2 f' u2 L' B2 F2 R' B' u f F L2 l D' b2 F D2 d u' b' f D u' f L2 b F u' L' D' f' D U2 f2 U' l' f' R2 d U L U f'
2. d' U2 B2 u2 R D' u2 r2 R u' U' b2 U B l2 B L2 R' b D u2 U2 r U2 L2 U2 B2 f' F' D2 B' L' d u2 B F u' f2 D2 d l U L D u2 B' b f2 D d2 u' U2 b' r' b2 f2 r' R D' d
3. d2 L2 U' l' b' R' D2 r2 R' f' L l' F2 D' u U b u' B' b f F l d f' L U2 f' D d2 u' U l' R2 D' u2 U' l2 u' l2 D2 d l B' L l2 B2 d2 U2 L2 b L2 U' l r' B' f' l2 B2 F'
4. D' b' L2 U R D2 u' U B' F' U' b r F2 L2 l2 r2 d' u U' b2 u' l' R' U2 B2 D d U L2 r R d u L2 r D R2 B2 d2 U b' r' B b2 f F r F2 U2 r2 u' F d U B b r' D2 d
5. D' d u R' d F' D d L' r R' B D d2 u' U b' u L2 l r R2 d' u' B2 b2 f2 F L' u f' L' u b' L' u' R F r U l' D' l2 r R B2 D2 l2 U2 R' u f' L' R' b r R f2 L2 R2

2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. L2 F U F' L2 D' B' L2 B' D B' D B L' U' B' L2 U R' B U2 L' B' L U'
2. D B R' D B' U R2 D L D2 F L' F' R2 B L' F L' F' L B2 U' R' F L2
3. L U' B D' B2 L' D2 F D B2 L B U' R' F D' L2 D2 F2 R2 B' D2 L U2 B'

3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. D2 U F' L R2 D' U2 B' R2 B' F' L' B F D' U2 F2 R' D' U' B2 F2 L U2 F
2. U L2 D L R B F2 D U' R' U B2 F U' F' R' D' L2 R D' U' F L2 R' D2
3. B' F2 D F L2 R' D2 B2 F2 D' L' R B2 L2 R' F D B' F2 U L D2 U2 L2 R2

4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. L' r D' R U2 r2 R D' L2 f' L' R2 f' L r2 R' f u r2 f2 r' B2 F D2 f2 u2 F2 U' B f' R2 F L2 R U2 F u2 U' L f2
2. L2 R2 B' L2 D U B' r' u f L' B' D' R2 D L2 R2 B f' u2 R' D u' U' L R' F2 D' R' f U2 r2 B2 f2 F' r' D u2 B2 F2
3. f2 L2 R' B' R B2 f2 F' r' U r2 R B' f' D U' B D' u2 U2 L2 U2 B' D U f r2 f u2 r f2 D L2 B f2 F R' B F2 r'

5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. D' U' B2 U' B2 l F' d U2 B f F' R2 D' U' L l' r' R D' r d2 b' l' D2 u2 l2 F R2 B2 L2 U R' D d2 U2 L r R' F L r2 R' U l2 R d2 r2 R F' R b' R2 u' U F2 r f U r2
2. U' L2 l2 r2 b' U f' L u2 F2 r F2 u' B' d' u' U' b2 F L B2 b2 l b L r' f l2 r R2 d' l' u' U2 f' r R2 b2 L' b2 u2 F' U' r' D' f F2 L' R2 B b2 f F D2 R B2 b F r b'
3. U2 f L' r2 R F R U r' b' f' r' D B2 b2 F r2 b D U F2 u' U' l2 B' l' D' d2 u R d r R' D2 U B' u2 b u' U2 F2 l' D U2 L' l b' f' R' u L l' r F' L2 r2 R u2 R U

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. L' F D' L R2 D B' L R' D B L' R D U2 F' L2 R' U L' R B D' U' R2
2. F2 D2 U B' F L2 D U2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 F U2 R2 D L' R' D' U F2
3. B' R2 D U' F2 R2 D U L R' D' L R B L F D2 B F' U2 L F' D U2 R2
4. R2 F2 D L R F2 R2 D U' R F' U' R2 D U2 L' F' L2 R F2 L2 D U' B' D
5. D' U2 L2 D2 U2 B L R2 B2 F2 L' R B' F D' B L R2 D U L' F D' B2 F'
6. L' D F' U2 B2 F2 L2 R B' L' U' B2 F2 D U R2 D' B' F2 L' R F' D' U' F2
7. R' F2 D U' R B F D U2 L R2 B R B' F2 R' F2 L' F2 R2 B' D' F2 L D'
8. L2 B2 F2 R' D2 U2 L2 F L2 D' F2 D L' F' L R B F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D' U2 B'
9. B D L2 R2 B' F' R' B F2 D2 L' D' L' R2 U2 L2 F' L U' L B2 F2 R D B2
10. F L R F' D2 U2 B D U2 B F U B F2 L' D2 U' R D2 U B' F2 R' D U'
11. D2 U2 B F L' R2 B2 F2 L2 R' F2 L2 F U B F D L' D' R2 B2 U R' U' R'
12. B L' R' F U L2 R2 B' D' U' B' F2 D' L F2 R2 B' R' B R2 F' D U F' D2
13. U R2 F2 L B2 R2 B2 F' U2 F L' R D' B U2 B' R2 D' L F' D B L D' U2
14. D2 U L' U' L R D2 U2 L' B2 R2 F2 L2 U B F L D2 U' R' D U' L R B2
15. F' D' U' F2 L R' B' U F D2 U' R B2 F U B' F2 D2 B D U L R2 B F
16. B2 F' D' R2 F' R' F D2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 D' U' R B' F2 U L' R' B2 F' U' F2
17. L' F' L R2 F L' R2 B F L' R D' B' F' R2 F' R2 B' F' R' B F' U L2 R2
18. B D U' B2 F' D' B2 F' D' L R U' F2 D' U' L' B D' U' B2 R' B' D' F2 U2
19. D L2 R2 D2 U L2 D' B L R F2 L' B' F2 L' R' B2 F D2 L' D' R2 U' L2 R
20. F' R D U2 R2 B' D L' R2 B F U2 F R2 D2 U B' F' D' U2 B' R' B' L U
21. F' L2 B2 U2 B F L2 F R2 U2 F D F2 L R2 B' R' D' U' B2 F' D' F' D R'
22. R' D2 U2 R U2 F' L2 B F' U B' D' R' D2 B U R' F D2 B2 F' R' U F2 D'
23. D U2 L2 R' U B' F L' R U' L2 R2 D2 L' B F D2 U R2 B U' B F L' U
24. L2 R' B D' U' L2 D' L2 B' L R D U' B' F2 L' R D U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' B'
25. R D B' F2 U' B' F2 D' B' F' L' R B2 F D' R2 B F2 D' R2 F L R2 U' F2
26. U R F L D' U' B U B' F' L2 D' U' F' L' U2 B' U2 L F R D' L' B' D'
27. F L' R F2 R' B F2 D' F' L2 D L R' B2 L' D F' L2 B' F U2 F' L B' D2
28. D B' U L2 D' U L D2 L' R D2 R2 F2 R2 D B' F' D2 B L2 R2 U2 L R F'
29. R2 U' L' B2 L R F U F L2 R' B F' L B2 F' R2 F2 D2 B U2 B' F U2 B'
30. B2 F U' B R' D2 B D' U' R2 D2 U2 B' U' L D' R2 B' U L' R2 B' F' D B2
31. B' D B' F2 R B' L' R' U' F L2 D F' U R2 B2 F' R' D F2 R2 U2 L D' U'
32. U B U F' L2 R2 B D' F L2 U2 B F D U B' L2 D U L' R2 D2 B F' D2
33. L' F' D F' D2 B' F' D L2 U' F L R D' U B2 F' D U B' R B F L' R'
34. L R' F2 L D2 U2 B2 F D2 U' F U' L R' D' B2 U L2 R2 B2 F' L' U F' L
35. D' U2 L2 R F' L' B' L' F' D B' L' R' F2 U2 F' D' U2 F2 L2 D L F' L' R2
36. B F2 L R' F2 L2 U2 L R' U' B R2 D R F2 R' D2 U F2 R' B' F2 U F D'
37. U' B2 U F' R' B2 F2 U F' L U2 F L' B2 F D2 F R' B2 L' R F L' R2 U2
38. R' U R2 B2 L U R' D L2 B F2 D' U' L2 B2 L2 B' F' L2 R B2 F D2 U2 R
39. L R B2 L' U F2 L R D' L2 R2 D F U2 B' U' F2 U' B D' B D' L F2 R
40. B F2 U' L R U L B F2 U2 R B' L R' B F' R' F L' U' L R2 D2 L B2
41. D2 U B R2 B F' D' U2 L2 R2 B2 F' L2 R2 D L' D R2 B D' L R F' R2 D
42. R' D2 B' F' D U2 B D' U2 L2 D2 U L2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' U R' D' R2 U' B' U2
43. F2 R' U' F D U L B' D U' B2 F2 L' R' D B L2 R2 U2 R D2 U2 L D' B2
44. B F2 R' B F' U2 R D2 U L2 F D2 R2 F2 L R U2 L B' U' F2 L R U' F'
45. B F D' L' F L' R' D' L B U R D B D U' R F R D2 R2 B F' D' R
46. B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 R B2 F' D2 U2 R2 B D' U2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 L R2 B2 F'
47. B' D2 R' B D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F L R U R2 D' B L U' L' R2 B' L2 R D F'
48. F' L2 B2 F' D B2 F2 R' B2 L R' D U' R D2 U B2 L2 U2 F' R2 F2 R' B' F
49. U2 L2 B' L' D2 U2 L2 R B F2 U2 B' F' D2 U B L' R2 D' B F L2 R D2 U2
50. F' U2 B' F' D' B F' L D' B' L D' B F2 D2 U2 L R B F U F U2 L' F

3x3x3 One Handed
1. D2 L R' D2 U' L' U B D B2 F' L R B2 D2 U2 L D U' L B' F R2 F' R
2. R2 B F2 D' U F D2 U R2 U' B D' L F R2 F' D2 F' D U R D2 L' U' R
3. L' R2 D2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' D2 U R' B' D B2 U L R' U' B R' B2 U2 B2 F' R2
4. L2 B' L R2 U2 L R F' D F2 D U2 F2 D2 B2 F D B' F2 D U' B' D' U' L'
5. L F2 U' B U2 B F2 U L2 D2 B R' F D2 L' F2 U' B L R F2 R' D' L2 F2

3x3x3 With Feet
1. U2 L2 R2 F L U B R D2 B2 F L' R' B2 F R2 F D U' B' U' F2 U L2 R2
2. B2 F L2 D2 R' B2 U B2 R B R' B' F U L R2 D' U' F R' U' R2 D U2 B'
3. R' B F R' B' F' R D' U2 F2 D L2 R U F R' F' D R' B F2 R2 D2 L2 R'
4. L B' F' D' U L B' F L B' F' R2 D U' B' L R B2 F2 L' R2 D F2 L' U
5. F2 L R2 B2 F L2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R B2 U F' U B R B F' D' L' B2 F D U'

3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. L R F2 U F2 L B' D' F2 U2 F2 L D R' B2 F R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U' B D F2
2. F L' B L' F R' F2 R' F R2 B2 F2 U' B' F2 L D L2 D2 B2 R B D U' F2
3. U2 L' F' D' L R U' B' L2 R2 U L' U' L' B D' R' B' R' U L' R B' F2 D
4. D' U' F' D' R D2 U L R' D2 U' F' D' U B F2 U2 F2 U' L R' D' U' R U
5. L2 R2 D L R B' U2 R' D' B2 F L' D L2 R B2 D' L' R2 D U2 F D U' L

3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. D2 L' U2 F' L2 U' L' B2 D L' R B' F U' L D L2 R B2 L2 R F' R D2 L R B2 F D2 U2 L' R' U' B' D' B' U' B' F' D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2
R U2 L' R F2 R' U' L' F' L D2 R' D F L2 U' F U (18f)

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay
1. (2x2x2) U' F U' F' R D' B' D' F' D' R' D' B2 U R2 B' L' U B' D' R2 B2 R D2 R
1. (3x3x3) F' D2 U L' R' F D2 B F D2 U' R U' B2 D' U' B2 D U' B L' R2 D U F2
1. (4x4x4) r B f F' u B f' R D' u r R F' L r2 D2 R' D' f' D2 r2 R u' R' D2 B2 F R' D' u U2 f F2 D' B2 f' F' D2 u f'

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay
1. (2x2x2) R' F U2 B2 R' B' U2 R2 U' B2 L2 B L2 F' D2 F D2 L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 B'
1. (3x3x3) D' R2 B2 F2 L2 D U F D2 R F L' R2 B' F R2 U2 F' D' F' U B' F' U F2
1. (4x4x4) L' r2 D' u' U B' u2 r2 F' L' R' B F R2 F2 L' r R2 B R u r2 f F' r2 f u' F D F2 D2 u' f' R2 B u2 B2 F2 L R
1. (5x5x5) f u' L2 B2 f' D' d2 L F' d b' f2 D2 u U' R2 B' b' F2 L' u2 F' R2 u2 F' L r' R u' F2 L l2 b' L' B' b' R B b' f F' l2 b2 l r D U' B b' f L' B2 L2 l' R2 U' L' l' u2 R

Magic (Just do 5 solves)
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 

Master Magic (Just do 5 solves)
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 

Clock
1. UUdd u=6,d=2 / dUdU u=2,d=-2 / ddUU u=2,d=4 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-5 / ddUd
2. UUdd u=1,d=-5 / dUdU u=2,d=-1 / ddUU u=-4,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=6 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=4 / dddU
3. UUdd u=3,d=-1 / dUdU u=-1,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=3 / UdUd u=3,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-5 / UddU
4. UUdd u=-4,d=6 / dUdU u=1,d=-4 / ddUU u=6,d=-2 / UdUd u=6,d=1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=1 / dUdd
5. UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=4 / UdUd u=-4,d=3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=4 / ddUd

MegaMinx
1. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
2. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
3. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
4. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
5. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

Pyraminx 
1. l b R B' U B R L U' R' L' B U' L' R' B U L R' B' 
2. r b' R B R L B U R' U B L U' L' U L' B' U' R U' 
3. l' L U' B L' B' L' R' U' R' B U L' B R' L' R' B' L R' 
4. r' b u L' R L U R B R U' B' L' B U' B U' L B U 
5. l' b u' R' U L U B U' R U' R' L' R' L' U L U' L R 

Square-1
1. 0,3 / 0,3 / -3,2 / 6,0 / -5,4 / -4,0 / -4,4 / -2,2 / 6,0 / 0,3 / 0,1 / 0,4 / -2,5 / -4,0 / 1,4 / -4,0 / 0,4 / 
2. 1,2 / 0,-3 / 0,3 / 0,1 / 0,5 / 3,0 / 2,0 / -5,4 / 2,0 / 0,4 / -2,3 / 2,4 / 0,4 / 6,3 / 0,3 / 6,5 / -5,0 / 
3. 0,3 / 0,6 / -3,0 / 2,3 / 0,4 / -4,3 / 1,0 / -2,0 / -4,2 / 6,4 / 0,4 / 6,0 / -3,4 / 6,0 / -3,2 / -3,4 / 6,0 
4. 0,-3 / 6,0 / 3,3 / 3,0 / 6,2 / 0,1 / 0,3 / 3,0 / 3,0 / 0,3 / 5,3 / 6,2 / 6,1 / 2,1 / 6,3 / 5,4 / 
5. 4,3 / 0,2 / 3,3 / 0,1 / 0,4 / -2,4 / 0,2 / 4,2 / 0,4 / 0,4 / 0,2 / 4,2 / -2,2 / 6,4 / 6,0 / -4,2 /


----------



## AvGalen (May 7, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 7, 2008)

3x3:
(15.71) 17.19 (20.77) 20.16 18.83 = 18.73


----------



## niKo (May 7, 2008)

*3x3x3*: (22.00), 26.19, 26.83, (27.59), 23.08 = *25.36*

-niKo


----------



## philkt731 (May 7, 2008)

2: 3.96 4.90 3.96 4.55 4.18 = 4.23 good

3: 15.47 14.41 20.63 15.69 15.13 = 15.43

4: 1:06.19 1:05.91 P 1:05.65 P 1:18.06 OP 1:10.91 OP = 1:07.67 ok

5:

2BLD: 26.61 23.09 DNF (24.34) = 23.09

3BLD:

3OH: 30.55 27.02 27.31 29.02 36.75 = 28.86 I practiced today 

3Match:

FMC:

234Relay: 1:24.34 Great!
2: 0:04
4: 1:06
3: 0:14

2345Relay:


----------



## Dene (May 7, 2008)

Organised this week.

*3x3x3:* 18.65 18.75 22.63 22.41 21.18 => 20.78
Oh...

*3x3x3_OH:* 37.56 37.36 39.02 33.05 34.81 => 36.58
Hmm...

*3x3x3_feet:* 2:34.66 2:23.88 1:59.40 1:51.61 2:12.15 => 2:11.81
Grr...

*4x4x4:* 2:06.78 1:50.31 2:07.96 2:08.08 1:52.00 => 2:02.25
Ah...

*5x5x5:* 3:25.50 2:53.59 3:02.81 3:18.96 11:57.91 => 3:15.76
Major pop, put back together incorrectly, too apart again, couldn't get it back together >.<


----------



## joey (May 7, 2008)

*3x3:* 12.61 15.71 16.46 15.46 14.66 *Average:* 15.27
Alright.

*3x3 multi bld:* 1/3 8:08.55
#2 the cube slipped in my hands during an alg, so it messedp up a few of the edges, cos I had a random E move.
#3 off by parity.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (May 7, 2008)

2x2:

4.83 (6.02) 5.02 (3.95) 4.56: 4.80 seconds. ok

3x3:

15.80 15.42 (17.80) 14.34 (12.44): 15.19 seconds. ok


----------



## Karthik (May 7, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya*
*2x2: *7.32, 6.43, 6.39, 6.05, 7.63 = *6.71*
*3x3:* 20.22, 21.02, 19.59, 15.94, 20.12 = *19.98*
*4x4: *1:34.00, 1:27.92, 1:31.08, 1:41.83, 1:38.09 = *1:34.39*


----------



## alexc (May 7, 2008)

2x2: (5.68) 6.56 6.28 5.96 (7.25) = 6.27
Nice, done mostly with ortega, but I think the 5.96 was guimond.

3x3: 18.59 17.97 (20.61) 18.84 (17.34) = 18.47
Average.

4x4: 1:37.72 1:40.25 (1:31.91) 1:40.47 (1:41.11) = 1:39.48
Nice, my first sub 1:40 average. 

3x3oh: (33.44) 41.27 43.75 (47.86) 35.18 = 40.07
Bad...

3x3bld: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
This is insane!!!  My worst DNF streak in a long time... 

multibld: 2/3 or 3/3 (8:58)
*One cube was one quarter turn off. Does this count as solved or unsolved? Is it just a +2?* I'm happy with the time, this is my fastest attempt at 3! 

2+3+4relay: 2:02.81
I was hoping for sub 2, I will get it next week!


----------



## ccchips296 (May 8, 2008)

3x3: 15.69, (19.67), (15.44), 19.03, 17.14 = 17.29
......u gotta be kidding me....ok now im angry 

3x3 OH: 34.30, 33.88, 34.23, 29.14, 32.78 = 33.63
meh....nothing special

3x3 BLD: (2:44.55), 3:18.24 (DNF), 3:22.50 (DNF) = 2:44.55

4x4:


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 8, 2008)

hae I have a question, do you take your worst time away? I want to ask after seeing this


> 5x5x5: 3:25.50 2:53.59 3:02.81 3:18.96 11:57.91 => 3:15.76
> Major pop, put back together incorrectly, too apart again, couldn't get it back together >.<


from dene


----------



## Dene (May 8, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> hae I have a question, do you take your worst time away? I want to ask after seeing this
> 
> 
> > 5x5x5: 3:25.50 2:53.59 3:02.81 3:18.96 11:57.91 => 3:15.76
> ...



Yes, you take off the best and worst times, and then take the average of the remaining three times.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 8, 2008)

**4x4x4 average* *
Name: Alex DiTuro
Avg. 2:59.13
Times: (2.22.42), 2:58.63, 2:50.22, 3:08.55, (3:19.52)

The 2:22 time came out of nowhere. After finishing 3 centers I looked and the other centers were already solved :confused:
I could have gotten about a 2:15, but it took me like 10 seconds to get my solve back together

Sorry, I kinda had to rush through this post. XD


----------



## masterofthebass (May 8, 2008)

Umm... alex, what puzzle is this. Assuming by your explanation, I'm guessing 4x4, but you have to specify.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 8, 2008)

BOO!

4x4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF (Lol although this might look bad im not actually that upset  i can tell im getting better and ill get them ALL next weeks comp  the first one was off by 8 edges 4 corners and 2 centers and i Popped near the end of the solve , the next solve i popped midway through and i checked the video and it turns out i would have had it correct if i just didnt POP  lol and the scramble was AWESOME as well, and for the last solve yet AGAIN i POPPED! and not only once.. BUT TWICE! arghh! lol and for some reason.. it was the closest DNF out of all of them! lol only 5 centers and 4 edges not done! aww man hehe


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 8, 2008)

2x2x2: 5.78 7.72 7.95 5.39 4.41 = 6.29
3x3x3: 20.53 17.80 20.31 16.64 22.97 = 19.54
4x4x4: 1:21.09 1:32.61 1:20.47 1:27.28 1:14.30 = 1:22.94
5x5x5: 1:45.69 2:10.41 2:06.58 2:04.30 1:56.33 = 2:02.40


----------



## fanwuq (May 9, 2008)

3x3:

3x3 OH:

Pyraminx:

3x3 FMC:


----------



## Raffael (May 9, 2008)

3x3x3: 34.81 , 33.63 , (36.13) , (32.83) , 33.27 *=33.90* 
4x4x4: 2:47.56 , (3:17.55) , 2:25.17 , (2:24.99) , 2:33.03 *=2:35.26*
5x5x5: 6:26.80 , (7:22.20) , (4:50.52) , 5:51.94 , 5:42.66 *=6:00.47*


----------



## hdskull (May 11, 2008)

*Sikan Li*

*3x3x3*: 16.50, (17.43), 16.34, 15.88, (12.63) => 16.24
Bad, solved 12 on opposite cross.

*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:25.44, 2:57.88, 2:52.50=> 2:25.44
(memo times: 1:16, 1:50, 1:34)

*3x3x3 Multi BLD*: 9:32.76 (2/2)
Memo: 4:25.31, Finished the first cube quick, but took quite awhile to recall EO and CP on the first memorized cube. 2nd time multi-bld, first time was on this weekly competition also, and the time was similar, lol. I memorize the hard way.

*3x3x3 OH*: 20.33, (19.84), 26.93, 22.28, (28.27) => 23.18
20 was easy x-cross, 19 was PLL skipped. I hate 2 step OLLs (on 28sec solve). Pretty easy solves = PB avg of 5!


----------



## Pedro (May 11, 2008)

*Multi bld* = 4/6 (forgot the time, but I think it was 24:0x)

*4x4x4 bld* = 
DNF (10:27), ..., ...
Memo was 4:30...did a silly mistake on centers (cycled the wrong way), corners were correct...but I don't know what I did wrong on edges (apart from forgetting to check a cycle ¬¬)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 11, 2008)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 14.44, 11.27, 11.43, 11.40, 13.86 = *12.23*
*3x3x3:* 28.18, 30.66, 35.65, 36.66, 32.19 = *32.83*
*4x4x4:* 1:54.21 (P), 1:53.36 (O), 2:11.66 (OP), 1:56.43 (OP), 2:00.68 (OP) = *1:57.11*
*5x5x5:* 3:15.63, 3:09.00, 3:04.38, 3:01.36, 3:13.77 = *3:09.05*
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF (1:04.31), 57.30, 42.88 = *42.88*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (2:27.68), DNF (3:20.38), 3:36.71 = *3:36.71*
Comment: I was so nervous on the third one – I was afraid I’d get all DNFs. The first one was off by 2 CO and the second one by 2 EO. The past two days have been terrible for 3x3x3 BLD for me – bad accuracy and very slow. Very frustrating.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 12:26.10 (5:20), 10:06.88 (4:58), DNF (10:41.82, 4:51) = *10:06.88*
Comment: The second one was a very easy scramble – I’m disappointed that I didn’t stackmat it. The third one was off by 3 edges – I recalled my images in one location in the wrong order.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 22:05.24 (11:25), 28:02.11 (15:22), DNF (25:57.17, 13:30) = *22:05.24*
Comment: The first one was nice! The third one was off pretty badly – 4 corners, 6 wings, 3 centrals.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/8, 1:15:01.84* (50:44 mem)
Comment: Finally got it! Now I get to try 9 next week. I really struggled with the memo here, and had problems with recall on the next-to-last cube, but I still got it in time (barely).
*3x3x3 OH:* 43.41, 52.46, 56.56, 57.86, 51.40 = *53.47*
Comment: I finally bought some CRC lube, and it REALLY made a difference. For those who haven’t tried CRC, you really need to try it – it’s amazing.
*3x3x3 WF:* 3:02.22, 2:44.15, 2:31.96, 2:21.02, 2:14.71 = *2:32.38*
Comment: The CRC lube made an even bigger difference for foot solving. Wow it’s so much easier with a nicely lubed cube that won’t pop!
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 4:14.33, 5:13.19, 2:05.84, 2:15.02, 2:27.66 = *2:59.00*
Comment: Frustrating. I was all confused during the first two solves; the rest were okay.
*2-4 Relay:* *3:07.38* (O)
Comment: Back down to earth this week. This is probably average for me.
*2-5 Relay:* *DNF (59:31.59, 34:25 mem)*
Comment: Ugh – I almost got it. The 5x5x5 was off by 2 + centers, and everything else was right. Less than an hour, but not quite half Rafal’s speed, so I would still have fallen short even if I had gotten it right. I think it’s going to be tough to beat double Rafal’s time, since this was a really easy 5x5x5 scramble and I still couldn’t do it.
*Magic:* 2.66, 2.90, 3.93, 3.55, 3.11 = *3.19*
*Master Magic:* 5.46, 5.50, 4.43, 4.68, 4.77 = *4.97*
*MegaMinx:* 3:09.50, 3:24.22, 2:39.27, 3:26.08, 3:08.05 = *3:13.92*
Comment: Good for me. The third solve was quite lucky – when you’re at this level of ability on the megaminx, a lucky scramble can make a big difference. I don’t think that’s true when you’re really good (like Erik or something), but when you’re at the 3 minute level it is quite true!
*Pyraminx:* 1:01.58, 25.90, 21.34, 12.28, 23.27 = *23.50*
Comment: My stickers have gotten where I can’t tell the difference between white and yellow. I had a white piece on the yellow face on the first solve, and couldn’t figure out how to finish it!
*Square-1:* 1:37.84, 1:23.55, 1:54.15 (P), 1:44.55, 1:06.19 = *1:35.31*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *41 moves*
B’ L F2 U’ D B2 L’ F’ L2 B’ R2 B’ L2 B R2 B’ L’ F U’ R U2 R’ U2 R2 U R2 U’ R B’ R’ B D F’ R2 F R2 F D2 F’ D R'
2x2x3: B’ L F2 U’ D B2 L’ F’ L2 B2 . L F
cross + 3rd pair: U’ R U2 R’ U2
4th pair: R2 U R2 U’ R B’ R’ B
OLL: D F’ R2 F R2 F D2 F’ D R’
insert at .: B R2 B’ L2 B R2 B’ L2
B2 B cancel to B’, L2 L cancel to L’.
Awful this week. I just couldn’t find anything good.

Rebecca Hughey:
*3x3x3:* 1:32.61, 1:37.11, 1:19.47, 1:32.13, 1:36.77 = *1:33.84*
*Magic:* 2.97, 3.06, 3.25, 3.09, 3.68 = *3.13*
Comment: She beat me, again.
*Master Magic:* 7.15, 5.43, DNF, 6.19, 7.00 = *6.78*


----------



## Jude (May 11, 2008)

Been trying the 3x3x3 scrambles for a few weeks now, but always do really badly on them for no apparent reason.. This week I was only a couple of seconds below my normal average so I thought I'd submit.

*Chukk*
*3x3x3*: 35.22. 38.44, 40.55 (Got one of the 4 PLL cases I don't know), 27.11 (PLL skip), 26.59 = *33.59*


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 11, 2008)

I taught Marie and Rebecca the Sune method for orienting corners (thanks to Arnaud's prompting), and now they're often getting sub-minute solves.

Marie Hughey:
*3x3x3:* 1:03.27, 46.21, 1:10.36, 59.97, 1:02.63 = *1:01.96*
Comment: Marie was disappointed that she didn't have a sub-minute average, but she said she'd do it next week. Not bad for a 9-year-old.


----------



## joey (May 11, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I taught Marie and Rebecca the Sune method for orienting corners (thanks to Arnaud's prompting), and now they're often getting sub-minute solves.
> 
> Marie Hughey:
> *3x3x3:* 1:03.27, 46.21, 1:10.36, 59.97, 1:02.63 = *1:01.96*
> Comment: Marie was disappointed that she didn't have a sub-minute average, but she said she'd do it next week. Not bad for a 9-year-old.


Go Marie!!


----------



## Dene (May 11, 2008)

Yay Mike, way to go on the feet solving! Now it's a party!


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 12, 2008)

46 seconds, holy @#$&. I gotta start doing these weekly contests.


----------



## Karthik (May 12, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Marie Hughey:
> *3x3x3:* 1:03.27, 46.21, 1:10.36, 59.97, 1:02.63 = *1:01.96*
> Comment: Marie was disappointed that she didn't have a sub-minute average, but she said she'd do it next week. Not bad for a 9-year-old.


Mike, does she use any kind of fingertricks at all?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2008)

Karthik said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Marie Hughey:
> ...



Yes, that's why she's so fast. She's way faster than me with fingertricks on the algorithms she uses. She's only this slow because she's still using very much a beginner's method - her method is now almost identical to the method Arnaud teaches on his beginner's videos.

Actually, the fingertricks are the big difference between Marie and Rebecca. Rebecca seems to have a harder time doing fingertricks because her hands are smaller.


----------



## hait2 (May 13, 2008)

tried something new with fmc, pretty big fail
here it is anyway

both 50moves.. sol'n #1
U2 L' B' F L F' U' L U2 F' D U F2 blocks
z2
F' U' F2 R D' F' R U R' complete blocks
y
U R U R' F' U F edges
U' L D' L' U2 L D L' corners 1
R' B2 R F R' B2 R F' corners 2

==
sol'n #2
U2 L' B' F L F' U' L U2 F' D U F2
z2
F' U' F2 D' F'
U' R U R' U2 D R' U R D' 10 
U R U2 R' U2 R U R' 8 inserting last pair
y' f (R U R' U') f' 6 orienting edges
y2
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' 8 sune LL

edit: i totally fail @ building blocks. oh well


----------



## PCwizCube (May 13, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan:
*3x3:* 32.09, 32.85, 35.75, 25.06, 35.92 = *33.56*
Comment: This was an okay average, not too good, not too bad. At least it was consistent  (Except that sub 30 time, but that's good)


----------



## tsaoenator (May 14, 2008)

Andy Tsao
4x4x4: 1:02.09, 1:00.22, (47.67), 55.30, (1:07.95) = 59.20
Could've been better. 47 was a PLL skip


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 14, 2008)

LinkMaster03:
*3x3:* 33.61, 43.50, 44.96, 42.41, 29.36
Comments: Wow, the last one, I WAS FLYING THROUGH F2L! I did it all so fluently... I even popped LOL. Very proud of myself on that one.


----------



## pete (May 14, 2008)

*pete :*

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 39 moves*

*2x2x2 :* U' F' B U R' U' D F2 (8)
*3x2x2 :* D2 U' B' U (12)
*LL cross :* U' B' L B L' D' L' D L (21)
*A Perm to solve 3 corners :* U B2 D2 B U B' D2 B U' B (31)
*Commutator to solve last 3 corners :* F B' R B R' D2 R B' R' B D2 F' D2 (44)

Got lucky with few cancellations
last two moves of step 2 and first two moves of step 3 cancel to just 1 move (B' U + U' B' = B2)
last move of step 4 and first two moves of step 5 cancel to just 1 move (B + F B' = F)

U' F' B U R' U' D F2 (8)
D2 U' (10)
B2 L B L' D' L' D L (18)
U B2 D2 B U B' D2 B U' (27)
F R B R' D2 R B' R' B D2 F' D2 (39)

solution : *U' F' B U R' U' D F2 D2 U' B2 L B L' D' L' D L U B2 D2 B U B' D2 B U' F R B R' D2 R B' R' B D2 F' D2
*



---------------------------------------

btw. I don't understand how people find 1 hour to be enough time to explore several options, including reverse scramble.
I try to find one good opening (i.e. 3x2x2 under 12 moves) and then concentrate just on that with very few minor variations
otherwise I would find myself quite easily running out of time limit.

After my solution (above) I tried a slightly different variation :
U' F' .B R U R' U' D F2 (9)
U' B' U (12)
D L B' L' ,D' (17)

which leaves just 1x 3-cycle of edges and 1x 3-cycle of corners.
it's probably possible (with a lot of luck) to find a position in which to cycle 3 edges and 3 corners in one algorithm
but I ran out of time looking for such solution, after the time limit lapsed I solved it using insertions with some setup
moves and didn't even get a cancellation of any sort :

insert at .L2 x' z R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 z' x L2 (28)
insert at ,B' U' y x2 L' R U2 L R' F2 x2 y' U B (38)

this would've improved my first solution by only 1 move and I would have to waste too much time on it anyway.


----------



## dbeyer (May 14, 2008)

4x4 BLD:
12:35.48
Not bad


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 8, 2008)

I just found this during a cleanup

2x2x2: 8.28 8.69 8.58 12.13 9.02 = 8.76
3x3x3: 26.90 19.31 17.11 32.13 21.80 = 22.67
4x4x4: 1:34.75 (O) 1:41.71 (P) 1:28.69 (P) 1:37.93 (OP) 1:35.47 = 1:36.05
5x5x5: 2:50.33 3:02.63 2:33.08 2:39.19 2:05.77 = 2:40.87
2x2x2_bf: 1:17.50 DNF DNF = 1:17.50
3x3x3_bf: DNF 5:26.05 DNF = 5:26.05
3x3x3_oh: 42.31 44.91 39.58 42.43 42.31 = 42.35
3x3x3_match: DNF 1:48.36 DNF DNF 2:14.94 = DNF
3x3x3_fmc: D2 U2 F2 D L2 U L2 D' L' U' L F2 R'D R L D L' D2 U' F D F' D U'B' D2 B U2 B R F' R' D' B2 U F U D2 = 39
Using the inverse scramble U' F' U L2 F' D' R D2 L' F L U R F2 R' L U2 R'
Keyhole first layer + 1edge: D2 U' F' U' B2 D R F R' B'
2nd edge: U2 B' D2 B
3rd edge: U D' F D' F'
Finish F2L + OLL: U D2 L D' L'
PLL: R' D' R F2 L' U L D L2 U' L2 D' F2
Adjust layers: U2 D2
3X3X3_fmc_Comment: I don't think I used the entire hour on this. I think this was just a regular fmc/speedsolve with an OLL-skip
234-Relay: 2:11.47 (P)
2345-Relay: 4:36.22
Magic: 2.33 2.19 2.50 4.94 2.84 = 2.56
Master Magic: 5.31 5.53 4.61 4.44 6.55 = 5.15
Clock: 18.31 21.81 20.40 19.28 23.72 = 20.50
MegaMinx: 3:58.25 3:20.94 3:25.56 3:02.22 3:10.19 = 3:18.90
PyraMinx: 13.77 12.40 9.00 14.36 11.59 = 12.59
Square-1: 1:20.43 (P) 1:28.90 (P) 1:24.11 (P) 1:43.16 1:09.78 (P) = 1:24.48


----------

